# Silverstone F1 Test



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

HI, guys.
I´ve got a spare ticket for next week Silverstone F1 test.
This is a hospitality ticket, which allows us to roam freely around the paddock area.
With this tickets the chances of bumping (and meeting) some of the F1 drivers are extremely good.
Needless to say the photographic opportunities will be fantastic, as we will be really close to the action.
The ticket is for Thursday the 26th of June and the price is £140 which includes:
VIP Hospitality and exclusive car parking (one car per two people)
Morning coffee and selection of filled breakfast rolls.
Buffet luncheon menu including hot dish of the day and a choice of dessert
Afternoon tea and cakes
Tea, coffee, fruit juice and biscuits served all day
Open paddock access
A host from the Silverstone hospitality team will be present to ensure the day runs smoothly.
This is a fantastic deal, to put it in perspective, a race day hospitality ticket will cost you £2000.
* 
If anyone is interested in coming along please let me know no later than tomorrow.*
The person who was coming with me had to pull out due to a family emergency.

To give you an idea of what kind of pictures you could come out with.. I took this one the last time I attended a test (2005)








Canon EOS 20D
EF 100-400mm USM L IS

PM me if you are interested


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

oh i hate f1, but wish i lived in england so i could snap up the ticket lol


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

The ticket is gone...
Thank you for looking.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That's a cracking shot - love the heat haze :thumb: :thumb: 

Have a great day


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

i was there last year - its a great day out and a lot more relaxed than the F1 day. freedom to walk around the pits is priceless


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm working at the GP again this year, can't wait


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

Bum! saw this too late oh well have a great day
Tom


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Hi Guys.
I had a really nice day.
The event was sold out and the amount of people there was incredible for a test day, access was very restricted, with security stewards posted at every access point. So I had no chance to sneak behind the fence and get level with the cars, as I did for the shots I took in 2005. The best place to shoot was form our second floor balcony at Brooklands Hospitality suits, which is not ideal if you want the heat haze from the car exhaust. 
I am a bit disappointed, the teams had screens in front of the garages during our Pit tour, and the paddock was full of very aggressive autograph hunters. They looked like piranhas feeding on some poor unfortunate prey. Needless to say we didn´t get to see any driver, as they were hell bent on avoiding the awaiting savages (successfully ). 
Anyway here is one of the better shots I managed, Considering I was hand holding a 1000mm lens (500mm + 2X convertor) against a very strong wind, I am pleased with the result.
Here are a few of the shots I took.

Lewis Hamilton at priory corner










Canon EOS-1Ds Mark III with EF 500mm f/4 L IS + EF 2XII (1000mm)@ f/8 - 1/1600 sec - ISO 400 16:9 (experimental crop ratio)

I am actually very please with that image as I seen Pro F1 Photog Sutton offering on a similar take for the ITV site HERE and I like mine better.

Here is Rubens Barrichello early in the morning. He finished the day 8th fastest with a time of 1:21:344










Canon EOS-1Ds Mark III +EF 500mmf/4L IS @ f/4 - 1/5000sec - ISO 400

Alonso not having a good day at the office.










Canon EOS-1Ds Mark III +EF 500mmf/4L IS @ f/4 - 1/3200sec - ISO 400

Kimi










Canon EOS-1Ds Mark III with EF 500mm f/4 L IS + EF 2XII (1000mm)@ f/8 - 1/2000 sec - ISO 400

All images hand held (hard as nails .. that lens is very heavy)

Finally a picture my mate took of me walking on the pit lane









NIKON D3 +300mm f/2.8 @f/7 - 1/800 sec - ISO-800

Incidentally I am now selling my EOS 1D MKIII as the Ds3 suits my needs perfectly.
The 1D3 is a replacement unit for my early production D3 which was faulty, the unit is 3 weeks old has a 2 year warranty and has been tested for Ai servo accuracy on flying birds (flying bird photography is extremely demanding on a any Autofocus system) the camera passed with the test , so no autofocus issues with this unit. PM me if interested


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Great pics, I was there for 2 days & also had a good time


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking photos, and you're right about yours bettering the Sutton chappie's, yours is much more dynamic looking, it appears sharper and with more vivid colour too.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Stunning pics, love the angles and colours!


----------



## Big Ash (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow the colours are so clear and bright. Amazing, Nice work mate


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

very nice shots
Tom


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

Mmmmm..... there's a guy there with the 100-400 ISO DSO lens! Would love that........


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments guys.
I am rather pleased with my latest efforts...


----------



## sk4tec (Jul 14, 2006)

Great photos! 

I was at the test with my diddy Lumix FX-30 x3 zoom doesn't really cut it!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Thank you guys.
One more for the road.
Although I don't like him all of that much... He was the only consistent driver on the day, hitting the target every lap which made pointing the camera at the right place a lot easier. The other drivers where all over the track, and believe me, when you have a lens that can get you that close, it matters.









Image data as per previous images


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow nice photos.


----------

